# NZ - is it a good salary?



## hassaan_st (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,
Hope everyone is doing great. I have a question regarding the possible salary that may be offered to me. I am a network engineer with 4 years core network experience - on cisco, juniper, and huawei platforms. I have also done my masters degree, Msc Internetworking, from the University of Technology Sydney - UTS. The job i may be offered is of Network Engineer with the salary around 75/80k per year based in Christchurch. Please suggest if this is a good salary considering that i would be moving with a family - my wife and 11 months old kid. I am not sure how expensive the living would be in Christchurch - any ideas Plz ?

Thanks 
HT


----------



## fanziii (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,
I have a similar background as yours (Cisco/Juniper/Huawei), and i also have a job offer, almost similar to yours but from an operator at auckland.
I guess this is the market value over there for these positions.

I've looked through the taxes and the Living costs. I dont know about Wellington, but it seems to be OK to raise your family in auckland with this budget.


----------

